# Atwood Lake Fishing



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Let's start a thread about Atwood. It's a hard lake to figure out and maybe we can help one another.


----------



## OHbassmaster12 (Feb 26, 2007)

I fish Atwood very frequently. What kind of fish are you mainly targeting on Atwood?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

ive been fishing atwood for about 15 years, theres good crappie fishing, but the eye's turn off and on like steelhead at that lake, one day youll fish a hump and slam them , and the next morning you fish the same area and not one bite, its a hard lake to learn, alot of people give up on it only after a couple of times. I do most of my crappie fishing and camping there.


----------



## marsh (Sep 21, 2004)

Last year was my first year on atwood, we probobly fished it 50 times and it was a tough year.I never found the crappie, All the eyes we caught with the exception of 3 were dinks, maybe 3 decent largemouth and I think we only caught one decent cat all year.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

This will be our fourth year with a cottage and boat at Atwood. Last year was my best year so far, but mostly for catfish.

I like to catch most any fish, but really like the taste of frehwater fish so would like a few good catches of crappie, bluegills, perch, saugeyes, white bass or catfish. Bass are fun to catch, but I'll leave them to the catch & release bass worshipers.

I mark a lot of fish everytime I fish Atwood, but they often have lockjaw.


----------



## OHbassmaster12 (Feb 26, 2007)

I mainly fish in bass tournaments at atwood and do fairly well. I catch plently of saugeye in bass tournaments when I am casting crankbaits like shad raps. For largemouth I prefer paralleling the rocks with a crankbait like a shad rap or occasionally pitching a tube around laydowns or rocks near the dam.


----------



## reeldirty1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I lived on that lake 3 years and never did mutch good i do know where the cats are and how to catch them.won alot turneys with 100lb stringers.in june when they spawn.


----------



## reeldirty1 (Jan 21, 2007)

erea june 10th to 20th look for mud boils in rocks the big cats are prespawn and spawn under the rocks like a muskrat in a hole hole 6 ft heavy mono weedwhipper line muskyrod no reel shove a worm anything ito its hole the fish will destroy it and hold on 30 lbs plus take pic put her back she will go back to her eggs and stay on them been there seen it done it thats all i know about attwood .outher than humps boaters beach small saugeyes small crappies goodluck


----------



## poormanspalmbeachfishing (Feb 19, 2007)

all i remember about atwood is the fishing wasnt that great, good for occuping time and watching people wear themselves out trying to ski behind a 25 horse or watchin people tube behind pontoons. good fishing lake due to the low HP rating but boater traffic can be high. overall not a good shore fishing lake - you see a lot of pull offs all around the lake but your best luck is in boat hunting down crappie or cats


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I always release my large cats. The ones about 16" are good eating when filleted.

That should be a great fishing lake. I wonder why it's not? The boats are not anymore plentiful than on Mosquito, Berlin & Milton, and those lakes allow plenty of horsepower.

I do know that I see very few weedbeds.


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

i shore fished that lake for several years. ther is almost no shoreline weedbeds. there are some that start 20-30 feet offshore and go out from there. great whitebass lake in the spring, and plenty of those 16-20 inch catfish.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

there is a nice weed bed where the two road bed meet in 21 foot of water. it holds alot of crappie and some nice bullgills in the summer.


----------



## olejoe (Jan 22, 2007)

Fished atwood for 30 yrs and it is very badly silted in. The weeds went when they put the sewer line in. The kind of weeds you find there now isn't coontail and sure doesn't hold many fish. As far as the humps go most days you have to get in line. They are beat on so much its a wonder they are still there. Just my opion but this is Ohio and its all tough fishing!


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Atwood surely is a hard lake to fish, but there are fish there. As for the flats or as my friend calls them "the public places", I'm retired and try to hit them during the week when there are less fisherman.


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

> Just my opion but this is Ohio and its all tough fishing!?


I don't understand.... I have done pretty well here in ohio and was under the impression this area has one of the best fresh water fisheries... Lake erie walleye,perch,and smallies, Pa trout, WV smallie, etc (All very close to us here in NE ohio)... Records are broken often... Do you feel this way do to the weather?...Just fill me in on what your talking about....


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Dan: There is excellent fishing here in Ohio. I catch a lot of fish, but have a hard time on Atwood. What really hurts is that we bought a cottage there in 2003 and have a neat fishing pontoon boat at our own dock. It would be paradise if I could catch fish like I did at Mosquito.

For those who might be interested, our cottage is at Sunset Valley and the dock is in Bay 9. You should see the sunsets from our dock!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Star1pup - My folks had a cabin in Sunset Valley until I turned 15 and they sold it just when I was about to start having fun. They said it was because all the work on Friday night and the mow Saturday morn before we did anything else. It was down the hill to the end and turn right the fourth place on the left an all cement block place. Now the first owners put an back room addition on and they used year around. They sold it in '65 or 66 and there were plenty of weeds around what is now boaters beach at the islands and down from the lodge across from those islands. The lake has changed ALOT. Just out from the entrance of the docks, not sure where you are, there is a good place for eyes and crappie to the west of the center of that inlet. Now I gave it away didn't I. Like there is no other place. But those boaters can be insane on the weekends. I'll left it at that I've had my experiences there.


----------



## wickford (Oct 25, 2005)

We put our pontoon at Atwood last year and fished it quite a bit. Little success with bass (few 14 inchers on senkos), crappie (nothing over 7 inches), and saugeye (between 12 and 15 inches). Did pretty well with white bass, and caught a LOT of nice channel cats. We averaged at least 3 pounds for the channels. Caught some small ones too, but most were over 2 pounds. Lots of fun catching those!! Pulled one hawg in at 8lb. 28.25" on a light rod with 6 pound braid.

Hoping the saugeyes turn up this year...I also hear there are pike in there, but I have no idea where to find them...Boat traffic on the known "hot spots" is almost comical on the weekends. Just like in the earlier reply, you almost have to get in line! Hoping to find an "unknown" hot spot this year...Of course I've received a lot of help from the nice folks on this site, so if I find it, you can bet that I'll share!!

Good luck to all, and let's keep the Atwood posts coming...


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi Wickford: I caught one northern about 3 years ago off of the sunken island area. It was about 18".

I plan to use the electric on my pontoon boat more this year and flip jigs around the "hot spots". I also might give bottom bounce a try more when I troll. How about bottom bouncers ahead of a nightcrawler harness?

My pontoon is docked in Bay 9 over in Sunset Valley.
Bill


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

does anyone if the ice has started to leave atwood yet? thanks


----------



## wickford (Oct 25, 2005)

haven't been down by there for a while, but I'm guessing that if its like most other lakes around here, its still iced over...hopefully the warmer temps this week will put a hurtin' on the ice...

Starpup, our boat is docked in what I call "Pontoon alley" at the west marina...

Anyone else out there have any luck with pike at Atwood? I'd love to hook into one of those tooty critters...

I don't have an electric motor on our boat, but drifting was kind of creating the same effect for us late last year...I think I might try chatterbaits out there this year...I've never used em' before, but I heard they were pretty hot at other places last year...We'll see...might be one of those lures designed to catch the fisherman, and not the fish!!


----------



## OHbassmaster12 (Feb 26, 2007)

I just checked atwood today and you can get a boat in at the dam, but you can't go much farther than 50 yards. It's starting to open pretty quick. I'm guessing most of the lake will be open by this coming weekend. I am putting my boat out tomorrow and doing a little fishing around the dam.


----------

